# Compressus Update.



## RuthlessAggression (Apr 5, 2009)

Here are some recent pics of my compressus.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Lookin good, how long have you had it now?


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

I've had it since Febuary 14th, V-day of this year.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a cool looking little compressus and I bet it will be even cooler looking once you are to get some clearer shots.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

RuthlessCarnage said:


> I've had it since Febuary 14th, V-day of this year.


That's so romantic, you and your compressus have a Valentine's Day anniversary


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ha ha I thought he meant the V-day landing anniversary lol! I've been watching too many war movies and documentries lately ha ha.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hate to be the bad guy here but the blue gravel has to go







j/k if you like it i love it.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice looking compressus you got there!!...He rocks like an ANTHRAX concert!!!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

sweet piranha


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Somewhat better pic of the Comp I took the other night, enjoy.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That is a really nice lookin fish man


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

nice i got a 6 incher myself hidding close to 7


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> nice i got a 6 incher myself hidding close to 7


Nice and thanks I'm happy with the compressus, that's for sure.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good piranha.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Good piranha.


Thank you, Piranha_man


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Quick pics I just took of my Comp


----------



## PaYaRa_12 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice fish.=)


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

I can drink to that


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

get sand!!!! pool filter sand or black sand!

hows his attitude?


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

T-wag said:


> get sand!!!! pool filter sand or black sand!
> 
> hows his attitude?


There is sand in the tank lol, I've always had black florite sand in the tank, just didn't take out all the gravel got most of it out though gets kicked up with water changes.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

is he always in the same spot?


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> is he always in the same spot?


nope


----------

